# Why ppl should not take mephedrone



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...drone-temporarily-making-sas-dissapear-79199/

I tought it was necessary to warn ppl against the use of mephedrone, a drug thats recently been showing up as a replacement of MDMA.

First let me clarify that i have nothing against mdma and have used it in the past so i clearly dont have some anti drug agenda, but mephedrone is something that needs to be avoided, sure it can be ordered from the net but its definatly not worth it.

Here a few examples of stuff that could happen to you:


> Hi guys. I did Mephedrone for the fourth time today with a cumulative dosage of around 600mg (somehow...) over around 6 hours from 2am to 8am this morning. I am still confused as to how I finished the gram off since I only remember taking a 100mg bomb and a couple of lines. This morning, at around 8am, maybe earlier, I started to notice my knees turning slightly purple. I had read about that teenager who overdosed and went blue in the face. Naturally, I start worrying a lot. It became worse and worse until my knees were completely blue and my feet were going really pale. It also happened to my arms, quite severely. I started getting confused and tired. I had developed two red rashes one on my shoulder and one on my thigh. I remember watching the blue spread across my arms until i was covering the majority of the "outsides" of my arms. I kept breathing really deeply to try and slow my heart down and get more oxygen to my body. My hands were really blotchy with red and purple. My limbs had lost temperature and were pretty numb and as I looked in the mirror my ears my pale and slightly tinted blue along with my face. I looked closely and my lips were becoming blue as well. I tried to get the energy to phone an ambulance at this point as I thought that was the end of me. However, Very VERY luckily the side effects peaked and started to subside. I lay in bed breathing deeply for around 2 more hours until my limbs were nearly the correct color. Even now, 12 hours since the first dose (and the majority) and 6 since the final dose of around 50mg, my limbs do not feel right, especially my knees. If I cross my legs now my knees start going blue.
> 
> This is the scariest experience I have ever had with drugs and it has put me off RCs for life that's for sure. I am confused as to why the problems started when the effects had pretty much gone, around the time I started coming down.
> 
> ...





> Reported cumulative dose: 1.8 g 4-Methylmethcathinone
> 
> * T+20 hours. ...I noticed that my head was hurting, and I had a sharp pain at the back of my neck where my skull joined to my spine whenever I moved around. I then realised how bad my headache was, it felt like my brain was too big for my skull and there was pressure spreading all around my head, with a particularly bad pressure behind my eyes and ears when I moved around. I stood up to look at myself in the mirror and then noticed the colour of my hands. The tips of my fingers had turned slightly purple, and my hands looked very red as if covered in a huge red rash. My friends started to look worried about this, as they had never seen anything like this before. These symptoms scared the crap out of me and I decided to put the final line away and stop using. Then I started to feel extremely light-headed, as if I was going to black out, so I lay down and stuck my feet in the air to get circulation to my head.
> 
> ...


This guy still has puprle knees 6 months after taking this crap.








Read he's story here.
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=7217937&postcount=100

And then there are even reports on the net of ppl that knew someone that suddenly died by ingesting this toxic waste.
These are only a few stories, there are more off ppl sufferend from extreme side effects. It does completely kill your SA but its definatly not wort it.

Fun stuff he:roll


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

More...


> SWIM first ordered mephedrone 3-4 months ago as pills and MDMA had turned into crunchy BZP crap.
> Initially amazed by results and that it was legal.
> First couple of times used up to 350mg, didnt fiend that bad and could sleep without any problems.
> Then a night without sleep consuming over a gram resulted in purple knees, rapid heart beat and abit of a guilt ridden panic attack when realised it was 10.30am the following day.
> ...


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I took mephedrone a few times and while the first few times were good, the last few times were horrible, was completely unable to piss (even tho i'd drunk about 10-15 beers) and had no sensation to go, also had major paranoia when it started wearing off, also felt likemy heart was gonna beat out of my chest.......it really is russiaon roulette with that stuff, you could take exactly the same amount from exactly the same batchon two seperate occasions and have totally different effects/experiences

not taking this crap anymore.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I heard mephedrone causes severe vasoconstriction, maybe that explains the blue skin and cold extremities.

Probably said this before, but I really fear for those in this culture of "research chemical" use. Drug prohibition has pushed many people into choosing a drug based on legal status & availability (especially via the internet) rather than safety. The majority of these drugs have a limited (at best) safety record, in contrast to the decades of research and use of drugs like LSD, MDMA, etc. (though MDMA is best avoided). The long-term side effects are mostly unknown, so it's a big risk. Many drug users simply won't bother researching safety anyway.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> I heard mephedrone causes severe vasoconstriction, maybe that explains the blue skin and cold extremities.
> 
> Probably said this before, but I really fear for those in this culture of "research chemical" use. Drug prohibition has pushed many people into choosing a drug based on legal status & availability (especially via the internet) rather than safety. The majority of these drugs have a limited (at best) safety record, in contrast to the decades of research and use of drugs like LSD, MDMA, etc. (though MDMA is best avoided). The long-term side effects are mostly unknown, so it's a big risk. Many drug users simply won't bother researching safety anyway.


I'm also in the "research chemical culture", most research chemicals arent a problem, its the para substitured amphetamines/cathinones that are dangerous (except ones with a fluoride group because of differend metabolim). Many have been around for much longer then mephedrone without any of those side effects reported, methylone, MDAI, MDPV, 4FMP etc are most likely safe.

However in the case of mephedrone ppl should have been able to predict the problems that were going to happen because of its abuse by looking at its close relatives (4 methyl amphetamine, 4 methoxy amphetamine (pma)) both have been causing trouble long before mephedrone appeared.

Its indeed vasoconstriction caused by its main metabolite 4 methyl ephedrine, but there are more problems with this compound if you ask me then just vasoconstriction, its more like toxic waste.

Recently "methedrone" has been showing up, bk-PMMA which probably is hell alot more dangerous dan mephedrone, i hope this one doesnt take off.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure methedrone has taken off, at least here in Sweden. I did some mephedrone when the hype was at it's peak (about a year ago here). I never experienced any major problems with it. Still it was stupid and definately not worth it. It's a totally untested drug so you have no idea how much brain damage you're taking. Now I'm much more enclined to keep my sporadic drug use to known substances. Albeit they aren't legal, but rather that than taking some new chemical you have no idea what the consequenses might be.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

A lot of RCs have been used without problems, but it's not (generally) like they've been through extensive animal & human testing, and/or been used for decades (like LSD, for example). There are enough risks with "traditional" drug use as it is (impurity/misrepresentation, polydrug interactions, mental health problems, irresponsible acts while intoxicated, drug toxicity, etc.) without the additional risk of being a human guinea pig. Drugs can be incredibly toxic to the body, so it's best to know what risks you face rather than having your head in the sand.

Just trying to make as many people aware of the dangers of RCs as possible... There are far safer ways to alter your mind, not that I'd really call street drugs safe -- see above -- and I'm sure some of the time RCs are actually in ecstasy pills, etc..


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> A lot of RCs have been used without problems, but it's not (generally) like they've been through extensive animal & human testing, and/or been used for decades (like LSD, for example). There are enough risks with "traditional" drug use as it is (impurity/misrepresentation, polydrug interactions, mental health problems, irresponsible acts while intoxicated, drug toxicity, etc.) without the additional risk of being a human guinea pig. Drugs can be incredibly toxic to the body, so it's best to know what risks you face rather than having your head in the sand.
> 
> Just trying to make as many people aware of the dangers of RCs as possible... There are far safer ways to alter your mind, not that I'd really call street drugs safe -- see above -- and I'm sure some of the time RCs are actually in ecstasy pills, etc..


We can look at the close relatives, methedrone (bk-pmma) for example is something we can predict would end in a disaster by looking at PMMA and PMA which both have dodgy cardiovascular issues and MAOI properties.

Methylone has been around for years without any problems and its close relative mdma has been studied extensivly, therefor i can say that methylone itself probably is safer then street XTC pills.

Especially since these days XTC pills contain either mephedrone or piperazines:roll. No thx.

I have used mephedrone myself 3 times, its a shame its not that healthy, but i'm not gonna use it again, there are far safer things out there.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like some scary ****!


----------



## fcbfcb (Sep 17, 2009)

my hamster "fluffy" thought mephedrone was a waste of time, money and sanity


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

This happened on 400mg of mephedrone to someone, this picture is taken 10 months after taking the mephedrone.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

tbh its the same with any drug, even legal ones. taking a **** load over a long period is not good. having it once in a while in a reasonable dosage is ok. but there are the rare occasions when some people react badly to drugs, legal or illegal.

i'm not suprised the guy with the blue knees had problems after taking 10g in one week.

compare how many people died from alchohol and tabacco last year to how many people overdosed or had problems due to illegal drugs. how many of you are sitting there with a cigraette and going for a drink down the pub later but shake your head at illegal drugs. 

its all about personal responsiblty and common sense


----------



## totalgrip (Jul 14, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> This happened on 400mg of mephedrone to someone, this picture is taken 10 months after taking the mephedrone.


I have this rash but on my arms, how can i get rid of this :-(
Please help


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I have one spot at the front, at the same place as the highest one on that pic and just yesterday discovered another one at my back, not really a problem as it are just two. Exactly the same as those in the last pic.

Theyve stayed there for 10 months now or something, i dont think there's much you can do except not taking that toxic garbage anymore.

How bad is it?


----------



## sarinana (Jan 29, 2012)

totalgrip said:


> I have this rash but on my arms, how can i get rid of this :-(
> Please help


Hello everyone! 
I know this thread is old but just saw this post and wanted to say it's skin fungus! Get some cream from your GP and it will go away in about a month. 
My cat has been snorting methedrone for good 3 months every weekend. After going on a binge for 3 days on meth and MDMA she also had blue hands and knees also pins and needles in the left side of her face (probably some nerve damage :roll) that night was scary enough and she decided to stop all this drug abuse whatsoever... and the first thing shes noticed was what I saw in your photo - skin fungus. Didn't think it was meph related before I saw this... :roll:
Anyway.. 8 months later my cat still gets pink rashes on her hands and knuckles especially. Like it wasn't enough she also suffers from random chest pains and muscle cramps daily. Anxiety and panic attacks became consistent part of her life.

More good times!!! Eh?


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

some of these designer stimulant drugs comes with very very strong compulsive usage
so watch out
if you find yourself using/buying these too frequent it can mess with your brain and wallet

it was similar to mephedrone but it wasnt it for sure, maybe MDPV or similar crap


----------



## Spectre1993 (Oct 30, 2018)

probably wont get a reply but im in the same situation after taking too much methadrone chest pains,anxiety,lost motor function im wondering if anyones doctor found out what the problem is or if anyone came back from this as im very low about it

Thanks in advance if anyone does reply


----------

